# Raleigh 531 team replica frame+chainset+BB+pedals



## marxist_fixie (11 Aug 2009)

View attachment 3884


View attachment 3885


View attachment 3886


View attachment 3887


My Raleigh 531 Replica in the colours of Raleigh panasonic and dates from 1984-5....been verified as a genuine Raleigh replica by Dave Marsh....ok details

56cm square and 126mm OLN.....i am using it with 7 speed .

Frame is made from 531c with down tube shifter bosses and a drinks cage boss....takes a 27.2mm seatpost....seat stays are 'shot in' and have a allen key bolt...the frame takes brakes with allen key bolts.

Included is a Shimano 105 headset that hs recently been serviced [Feb 2009], Dura-Ace 175mm cranks and bolts with 51-39 chainrings [the chainrings are Stronglight CT and comes with a ceramic coating and cost £58], Shimano 105 Octalink BB and Shimano 7 speed band on front mech and Campag Record quill pedals [new ball bearings and grease [June 2009] with MKS toeclips and if you are a size 44 a pair of Pontini all leather shoes with adjustable shoe plates.......wheels, seat post, saddle, stem and bars, shifters are not for sale.

The frame is in good condition and straight.....it is a good bike to cycle...Made in Nottingham and not Ilkeston....one very small ding at the junction of the seat tube and the BB bracket...size of a 5p and does not pose a theat to the integrity of the frame.........it would easily convert to become a fixie as it has long horizontal rear dropouts......I am in Cambridge....so delivery can be discussed later on....any further question just ask.

Frame and Headset.....*.£120* postage

Frame, Headset, BB, Chainset and front mech.......*£150
*
Chainset and BB.......*£75 [ono]*......chainrings virtually brand new

Campag pedals and MKS clips and leather straps......*£25*

Pontini [Italian] all leather shoes with adjustable plates....and Barelli heel plates and toe plates.........*£20

All prices include postage 
*


----------



## marxist_fixie (11 Aug 2009)

This should have gone in for sale...so please ignore!


----------

